# Barnes and Noble 50% off this weekend



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If any of you have a Barnes and Noble in your area, they are having a 50% sale on all CDs this weekend. This applies to items in the store and also orders you make in the store (not online). If you are a Barnes and Noble member, it's an additional 10% off (with free shipping to your door). 

I just ordered Simone Young's Bruckner cycle for 60% off. I'm pumped.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> If any of you have a Barnes and Noble in your area, they are having a 50% sale on all CDs this weekend. This applies to items in the store and also orders you make in the store (not online). If you are a Barnes and Noble member, it's an additional 10% off (with free shipping to your door).
> 
> I just ordered Simone Young's Bruckner cycle for 60% off. I'm pumped.


Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, the B&N stores around me have the most pitiful classical selections imaginable.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for letting me know I should avoid B&N this weekend! :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

wkasimer said:


> Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, the B&N stores around me have the most pitiful classical selections imaginable.


They do. But they let you order anything they don't have with the same discount. I wish I had more money lying around, because with my B&N membership, I could order the complete Suzuki Bach Cantatas for about $120.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just went to my local B&N just to look around; nothing caught my eye.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just went to my local B&N just to look around; nothing caught my eye.


Just use your imagination. Whatever you are interested in getting, if it is in their computer, they will order it for you at 50% off. Look on their website, and that will tell you everything they can get.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Just use your imagination. Whatever you are interested in getting, if it is in their computer, they will order it for you at 50% off. Look on their website, and that will tell you everything they can get.


I have been wanting a complete Mahler Symphony Cycle.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Can you phone in an order?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know. You can try. 

I tried to get the Bertini Mahler cycle, but no luck. It must be going out of print. But I was able to order Pinnock's complete Handel orchestral works at an insane price.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It will help if you first go to their website and write down the product code of what you're interested in. Their computer system has weird search criteria, and even if it is in their system, they might have trouble finding it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just bought this for $18.00!

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ma...onies-simon-rattle/31236527?ean=0190295869175


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just bought this for $18.00!
> 
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ma...onies-simon-rattle/31236527?ean=0190295869175


Nice catch! I know on Monday I'm going to be suddenly thinking of things I should have ordered and forgot to.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Nice catch! I know on Monday I'm going to be suddenly thinking of things I should have ordered and forgot to.


Ya, all kinds of things are popping in my head, but this is the one I need most and I should save some of my money!


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

This will only be about $450










https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/complete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-and-decca-herbert-von-karajan/31895187?ean=0028947981602


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

On a lark I went to B&N in my area. Unless you like The Three Tenors, endless Yo Yo Ma disks, Andre Rieu or Bach, there was nothing to consider. The other music types were similarly grim. DVDs also hugely discounted. Looks like B&N is getting rid of all media like that. Sad, but then I've never gone to B&N looking to buy any music on cds anyway.

What did shock me: the huge number of LPs they're stocking. They had more Lps than cds I think. Even classical. Karajan Mahler 9 on LP!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> On a lark I went to B&N in my area. Unless you like The Three Tenors, endless Yo Yo Ma disks, Andre Rieu or Bach, there was nothing to consider. The other music types were similarly grim. DVDs also hugely discounted. Looks like B&N is getting rid of all media like that. Sad, but then I've never gone to B&N looking to buy any music on cds anyway.
> 
> What did shock me: the huge number of LPs they're stocking. They had more Lps than cds I think. Even classical. Karajan Mahler 9 on LP!


Yeah, seeing all that vinyl like taking a trip back into the '70s


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> If any of you have a Barnes and Noble in your area, they are having a 50% sale on all CDs this weekend. This applies to items in the store and also orders you make in the store (not online). If you are a Barnes and Noble member, it's an additional 10% off (with free shipping to your door).
> 
> I just ordered Simone Young's Bruckner cycle for 60% off. I'm pumped.


If orders placed at the store qualify, does anyone know if pre-orders count too?
Might be a great way to get the August complete Szell box.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rmathuln said:


> If orders placed at the store qualify, does anyone know if pre-orders count too?
> Might be a great way to get the August complete Szell box.


My understanding is, if you give them the money for it now, before the weekend is over, it qualifies for the deal.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just bought Ott's Complete Chopin Waltzes for about $9.00. I must stop here!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Rmathuln said:


> If orders placed at the store qualify, does anyone know if pre-orders count too?
> Might be a great way to get the August complete Szell box.


Oh, shucks, I didn't know that was coming. That sounds great. Maybe I can justify the expense by reminding myself that Elon Musk's company is burning through $500,000 an hour despite not turning a profit. At least I'm not doing that.

Aw, I hate sitting on the horns of a dilemma.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited and deleted.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Kempff complete Beethoven sonatas, complete New Year's concerts, and 2 cycles of Berio's _Sequenza_ for me. Say, how did you find out about this sale? I don't see it advertised anywhere on their website.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Portamento said:


> Kempff complete Beethoven sonatas, complete New Year's concerts, and 2 cycles of Berio's _Sequenza_ for me. Say, how did you find out about this sale? I don't see it advertised anywhere on their website.


It was by accident; I wandered in by chance, and the person in charge of music at my B&N who knows I'm a music freak let me in on the secret about the discount applying to orders.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I returned The Beats, I found my Apple Earbuds to outperform them!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I know they are just a name brand and not very respected amongst audiophiles, but I just wanted to give them another shot for the sake of it.


----------



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

Headphones:

Lemme recommend from the ones I own

Beyerdynamic DT1990 <- my default cans
Austrian AKG 702 anniversary - close second

And for the daily use

Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 
Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro -> For rock
HiFi Man he-400i (standard, not massdrop)

They all perform well with classical

v


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

vmartell said:


> Headphones:
> 
> Lemme recommend from the ones I own
> 
> ...


I love the way my Grado cans sound, I am just needing to fix this rattle. I'm determined, I just tried cleaning up debris, so far so good!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yay, I fixed my Grado SR 80e Cans!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

what about the new Mozart edition - they will do 50% off that?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

stomanek said:


> what about the new Mozart edition - they will do 50% off that?


If you can find it on the Barnes and Noble website, give them its product number.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Pre-Ordered:

Szell Complete Original Album collection - 107.68 incl. S&H and Sales Tax









De Larrocha Complete DG/Decca/Philips - 77.82 incl. S&H and Sales Tax









Also ordered for immediate delivery:

Pollini Complete DG Albums - 99.09 incl. S&H and Sales Tax









Gielen Edition Vol. 6 (Mahler) - 36.42 incl. S&H and Sales Tax









CD budget drained for a few months


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rmathuln said:


> Pre-Ordered:
> 
> Szell Complete Original Album collection - 107.68 incl. S&H and Sales Tax
> 
> ...


They waived all S&H for me stating that not having it in the store as the reason. But maybe since these are all pre-orders, it's different!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That's quite a collection you're getting!


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Amazingly little crossover between the four. Probably less than 20 CDs of duplicate works out of 225 disks.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Rmathuln said:


> Amazingly little crossover between the four. Probably less than 20 CDs of duplicate works out of 225 disks.


My hat is off to you. :tiphat: I don't think I could handle 225 discs landing at my door in one day, not even one week.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Rmathuln said:


> Pre-Ordered:
> 
> Szell Complete Original Album collection - 107.68 incl. S&H and Sales Tax
> 
> ...


Dismiss any thoughts they might cancel these special orders and say the sale only applied to in store inventory - Pollini box already shipped.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Rmathuln said:


> Dismiss any thoughts they might cancel these special orders and say the sale only applied to in store inventory - Pollini box already shipped.


With all these boxes, you're going to be very happy for a very long time.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> My hat is off to you. :tiphat: I don't think I could handle 225 discs landing at my door in one day, not even one week.


My feeling is, you can't be too rich, too thin, or have too many CDs.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm anxious to receive my orders and can't wait to dig into Mahler's symphonies. Do people around here like the Simon Rattle cycle?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm anxious to receive my orders and can't wait to dig into Mahler's symphonies. Do people around here like the Simon Rattle cycle?


Rattle isn't bad, but the best three I can think of are Kubelik, Gielen and Boulez. Better yet: get each symphony separately from different conductors and orchestras and curate your own cycle...............


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

shirime said:


> Rattle isn't bad, but the best three I can think of are Kubelik, Gielen and Boulez. Better yet: get each symphony separately from different conductors and orchestras and curate your own cycle...............


I started to, I have 1-5 I think, but I know I like Rattle's work and I love Mahler, so I thought it would be a nice match.

But, I also bought them randomly; I wasn't seeking out specific performances.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My Mahler set arrived today! First symphony fired up.


----------

